
Canonical Is Considering Dropping Support for 32-Bit PCs After Ubuntu 18.10 - type0
http://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-is-considering-dropping-support-for-32-bit-pcs-after-ubuntu-18-10-505761.shtml
======
mrlyc
It's much sooner than 18.10. From the article, "Starting with the upcoming
Ubuntu 16.10 Yakkety Yak release, there shouldn't be any 32-bit Desktop and
Server ISO images available for download."

------
type0
Seems like they plan to stop making 32bit ISOs allready from 16.10 and release
32bit as netboot installers only. Then by 18.10 no more 32bit?!

~~~
antod
So 32bit netbooters and upgraders will have to move on when 18.04 ends support
in 2023? That doesn't sound too bad - time to move on.

My last 32bit system (a Thinkpad R51) didn't support PAE, so effectively
stopped being supported by quite a few distros 4 or 5 years ago as their 32bit
kernels and installers moved to PAE only.

------
anonbanker
Ditched ubuntu with 12.04. Linux Mint Debian Edition is all you need.

should you be allergic to systemd, Devuan is pretty nice as well.

